# Repair or replace?



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I've been running old HiFonics Series 8 amps for about 20 years and 2 of them have let go this year. My Thor is making noises and my Zeus randomly goes into protect mode. 

I contacted Zed and they will fix them or I guess I could replace them probably with some some cheap stuff. I'm on a budget now that I have 3 kids and 2 businesses.

Anyone have experience with Zed repairing old stuff? Am I a fool to keep running my old stuff? I do love my old HiFonics.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

unfortunately it seems that Zed's reputation is suspect recently. here's a recent thread, there are others. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/154414-whats-fair-reasonable.html

Josh


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

They can be repaired fairly easy or sold as is. Pm me a price for both, that $ can go towards a new class d amp which are now tiny.


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Stephen called me the day after he received my Thor and Zeus and said he had them repaired. It took him 2 days to ship them out, but I got them and they are running just fine now.

I chatted with him on the phone for a short bit. I have 4 old HiFonics amps and they are all working again.

I'm pleased with the service.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to hear you stuck with the old school. I was going to recommend that anyways. Rocking those apps for the last twenty years is a testament of just how well built those things are! Glad to hear that you had a good experience with zed also. How much was the repair and do you know what he did?

Thanks
Justin


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

vwguy383 said:


> Good to hear you stuck with the old school. I was going to recommend that anyways. Rocking those apps for the last twenty years is a testament of just how well built those things are! Glad to hear that you had a good experience with zed also. How much was the repair and do you know what he did?
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


exactly what i was going to say....keep them alive and going because they are awesome amps. i am curious to know what finally gave out after 20 years


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

The Zeus had an issue with the protection mode. Stephen said he saw the issue immediately and had to figure a fix for it. It would only turn on on days starting with S. 

The Thor had some static when adjusting the gain. He said he could not find an issue so there must have been some dirt/debris or something that "fixed" during cleaning because it is working now. 

Total charge for both including shipping was 147.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

:lol:So the Zeus was a great weekend amp?:rolleyes2:


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

BrainMach1 said:


> The Zeus had an issue with the protection mode. Stephen said he saw the issue immediately and had to figure a fix for it. It would only turn on on days starting with S.
> 
> The Thor had some static when adjusting the gain. He said he could not find an issue so there must have been some dirt/debris or something that "fixed" during cleaning because it is working now.
> 
> Total charge for both including shipping was 147.



Glad things worked out for you. It's cool to have those bad boys going again.





TrickyRicky said:


> :lol:So the Zeus was a great weekend amp?:rolleyes2:



Looks like it :rockon:


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bummer, the Zeus is still acting up. Called today and spoke with Stephen. It is going back. He was real confident he knew what the problem was the first time. Intermittent problems always suck at diagnosing.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Darn it, did you take gut pics of it before repairs? Sure wish you did so you can see exactly what he replaces or adds.

By acting up do you mean it goes into protect or just having sound issues?

Guess you'll just have to use it on the weekends, jk.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

BrainMach1 said:


> Bummer, the Zeus is still acting up. Called today and spoke with Stephen. It is going back. He was real confident he knew what the problem was the first time. Intermittent problems always suck at diagnosing.


Send it to one of the trusted members on here. Like trickyricky.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

legend94 said:


> Send it to one of the trusted members on here. Like trickyricky.



This^^


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, I've already paid Zed so it is going back to him. I have not shipped it yet so I will try to get a gut shot before it heads our tomorrow. 

Being a former maintenance engineer, I know how it can such trying to fix an intermittent problem.

At start up, the amp will either play fine or give a "grumble" before going into protect mode. It did it once yesterday and wouldn't work at all on Sunday. I work across the street from my house so I don't drive everyday.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

+1 on recommending TrickyRicky...i am running a 500/1 v2 that he repaired and it runs like brand new...2 hours a day minimum for over a year since i bought it.


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is a picture of the work around for the failure. He did tell me it took him a while to determine what to do for the Zeus. This was not it.

I'm not knocking Stephen yet. I have had many an intermittent issue to fix when I did maintenance/repair work. Whatever the failure, it isn't simple burnt transistors or leaking caps.


----------

